# How do I calculate how much my Title Deeds should cost?



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Having bought a resale property in 2007 we've arrived at the point where our Title Deeds are available.

I understand the rules changed in November 2010 and as far as I can tell the cost is now calculated at the following rate:

1st 85,430 Euro = 3%
Amount Between 85431 & 170,860 Euro = 5%
Anything over 170,860 Euro = 8%

Is this correct?

Given that we bought in 2007 do these new rates apply to our purchase? or Do we need to pay based on a different formula that existed in 2007?

Thanks for any guidance,

Mark.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Big Mark said:


> Having bought a resale property in 2007 we've arrived at the point where our Title Deeds are available.
> 
> I understand the rules changed in November 2010 and as far as I can tell the cost is now calculated at the following rate:
> 
> ...



That is the formula that has existed for years.
Remember to halve that if the property is purchased in 2 names as both parties get the allowances.


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> That is the formula that has existed for years.
> Remember to halve that if the property is purchased in 2 names as both parties get the allowances.


Really? What change in November 2011 then?

Sadly not purchased in 2 names  
I suppose it's too late to add another name now?


----------

